# Chlorophyll - to mask scent of female in heat anyone?



## datacan

I never used it, wondering if anyone used chlorophyll (The liquid form may be found in health food stores in 100 mg. Generally 1 tablespoon in the morning and one in the evening poured on the dog's food) to somewhat mask the scent of a female in heat?

I did use Vicks vapo rub on the female's tail and seemed to work somewhat. 
Other than that I kept them separated in different places at night. 

_"Decreasing or masking the odor of the female’s heat scents is another way to help keep the male calm. Liquid chlorophyll can be found at health shops, online and at dog supply stores. Follow the bottle instructions as the dosage varies according to the bitch's size. Giving this to a bitch at the first sign of heat until it is over may help mask the scent. It is safe to use and effective. Although it reduces the smell, the male will still mate with the female, so do not leave them together. The use of strong-smelling substances such as Vicks Vapo Rub under the male dog’s nose to prevent them scenting the bitch is not effective."
_
Read more (the bit on spay/neuter, I just ignored): http://www.ehow.com/how_5819882_calm-male-dog-female-heat.html#ixzz2Xc7kcqkY


----------



## WillowyndRanch

Free Professional advice removed by author.


----------



## datacan

Thank you, Ken. 

Keeping them in separate places at night, and the boy stays with me during the day. No sweat. 
I feel for anyone with an intact male and female. At least we can separate them and crash at separate places easy 4 miles apart. 

Julius


----------



## hobbsy1010

Going through the same 'torment' at the moment with our two!!

Both intact, a 4yr old male Brook and 1.5yr old River!

A logistical nightmare, he comes to work with me on my construction site in the back of my van in his crate, she stays home and has the run of the back garden! Both off their food, one leaves kibble for the other!!

Crate lock down's, one has half an hour out of the crate while the other sits inside their crate pinning for the other!!!

We have eyes everywhere at the moment and can't let them interact together at all :-\ :-\

It's her second season and 'boy' it's difficult and not much fun!! 

Hobbsy


----------



## datacan

I have Sam tethered to me at all times in the house. Got used to it by now. 
Me + wife work together so I leave Sam at my mom's 4 miles away  (not far enough, by some accounts).

Don't like the options vet suggests... I rather work a little harder.


----------



## Rudy

Data custom send me the barb wire panties

were SCREWED ;D

PRE WILLOW READY

RUDY A EAGER BEAVER WITH A FEVER


----------



## texasred

With two intact females in the house Cash learned when I say "Leave It", I mean it. I call it distraction training. We work on Whoa, Leave it, and place. He also learned to sleep in the same house (different room) without whining to be close to them. It was tough on the him, being intact till he was over three. There is only about a week where they are kenneled away from each other. Its when the females will chase the male down, and bother them non stop.


----------

